# New gal with her new horse!



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Wecome Brit! We love pictures! I'm excited to see pictures of you 17.3 QH! sounds like a big'un.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome. What a wonderful horse you have.


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you all!

She's a bit too much for what I was looking for but she keeps me learning.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's a cutie. I'd be interested to see her sticked, as she doesn't look 17.3hh.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome, and congrats on your re-entry into the horse world! She looks like a real sensible mare with that lovely expression. What's her name?


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't have any with her perfectly stacked, but she has more of a Thoroughbred build. 

Promise she is 17.3hh.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and nice mare. Can't blame people for doubting her height, 17.3 is huge for a quarter horse. That's more like a draft. She may seem like too much horse but you'll get back into the hang of it in no time


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

Haha no worries, I'm used to it. I love the shock on people's face when they see her for the first time. She is just so MASSIVE.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am so glad you got back into horses, NOW DON'T LEAVE AGAIN!!! I am looking forward to more posts and pictures of your horse, she is a big, beautiful gal!


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horse is stunning!!


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you!  

We went out to a gymkhana event this weekend and am getting involved in barrels. Can't wait to see what she can do!


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Barrel racing is a blast!!!


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

I want to try it someday but right now, gotta work on things at a walk! haha


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome!

I like how your mare is race bred on top and cow bred on the bottom.
That's my favorite mix!!
She must've gotten that height from the top side, I'd guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilveiraRanch (Sep 2, 2015)

I know NOTHING about her pedigree but cow/race bred does seem like a nice mix. Explains why she wants to do everything at speed. Ha!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Some quick info I found on the notable studs in your mare's bloodlines, in case you're interested 
Dash For Cash
Rocket Wrangler

Just Plain Colonel
Colonel Freckles
Reminic and some more


Your horse should have quite a bit of talent for all the things you're interested in (barrels, cutting, sorting, any cow work really). For not know anything about her pedigree, you did really good for yourself!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a neat mare! I had no clue a purebred QH could possibly be that massive. Very cool.

It sounds like you two are going to have a blast together. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy and welcome....quick glance at your mare's pedigree, they share one "relative"....Hijo Blaze and Hijo the Bull, both are in my own Quarter Horse's pedigree's too. But theirs is 4th generation back...


----------

